
A Look at Gab, 'Free Speech' Social Site Where Synagogue Shooting Suspect Posted - kadendogthing
https://www.npr.org/2018/10/28/661532688/a-look-at-gab-the-free-speech-social-site-where-synagogue-shooting-suspect-poste
======
angersock
Looks like both Joyent and Paypal pushed them off their platforms. Paypal has
always been kinda scummy, but it's interesting seeing Joyent suppress free
speech of paying customers.

